# Seasonic Focus GX-550 Kabel nachbestellen



## bmwGTR (14. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

ich besitze nun folgendes Netzteil: Seasonic Focus GX-550.

Dieses Netzteil ist modular, hat allerdings nur 2 Kabeln dabei für PCIe. 
Das Netzteil selbst hat 3 Steckplätze für PCIe.

Wo kann ich das dritte Kabel bestellen? 
Die zwei Kabel sind schon in Verwendung für die Grafikkarte (Powercolor RedDevil 5700XT), das dritte Kabel würde ich für meine TV Karte brauchen.

lg
bmwGTR


----------



## pedi (14. Mai 2020)

Sales and support: europe@seasonic.com
versuchs da mal.


----------



## bmwGTR (14. Mai 2020)

Hi,

ok danke, ich schreibe mal eine Mail.

lg
bmwGTR


----------



## bmwGTR (14. Mai 2020)

Hi,

habe eine Antwort bekommen:
Die Kabeln können von ihrem Partner Sander Computer bestellt werden - ich bekomme aber eines gratis zugeschickt 

lg
bmwGTR


----------

